# Game Thread - Celtics at Raptors



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<CENTER><FONT FACE="arial black, arial" SIZE="4"><B><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/celtics/images/celtics_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"> BOSTON CELTICS at TORONTO RAPTORS <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center"><hr><IMG SRC="http://www.allsuites-toronto.com/location/pictures/acc.jpg" ALT="Air Canada Centre in Toronto">
*Wednesday, December 3, 2003, 7:00 PM EST.
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON.*
*TV: Rogers Sportsnet Ontario, Rogers Sportsnet East*

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/celtics/images/celtics_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>BOSTON CELTICS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_james.jpg" ALT="PG Mike James"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/paul_pierce.jpg" ALT="SG Paul Pierce"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jiri_welsch.jpg" ALT="SF Jiri Welsch"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vin_baker.jpg" ALT="PF Vin Baker"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mark_blount.jpg" ALT="C Mark Blount">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>BOSTON CELTICS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/eric_williams.jpg" ALT="SF Eric Williams"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/raef_lafrentz.jpg" ALT="C Raef LaFrentz"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/tony_battie.jpg" ALT="C Tony Battie"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/marcus_banks.jpg" ALT="PG Marcus Banks"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/walter_mccarty.jpg" ALT="PF Walter McCarty">

<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/raptors/images/raptors_logo.gif" ALIGN="center">
<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS LINEUP:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/alvin_williams.jpg" ALT="PG Alvin Williams"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jalen_rose.jpg" ALT="SG Jalen Rose"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vince_carter.jpg" ALT="SF Vince Carter"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/chris_bosh.jpg" ALT="PF Chris Bosh"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/donyell_marshall.jpg" ALT="C Donyell Marshall">

<FONT FACE="arial" SIZE="3"><B><U>TORONTO RAPTORS BENCH:</U></B></FONT>
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lamond_murray.jpg" ALT="SF Lamond Murray"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/morris_peterson.jpg" ALT="SF Morris Peterson"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/milt_palacio.jpg" ALT="PG Milt Palacio"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/michael_curry.jpg" ALT="SF Michael Curry"><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lonny_baxter.jpg" ALT="PF Lonny Baxter"><hr>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What do you guys think of the new styled Raptors Game Thread?


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

bah i've seen better  

you do them with tables? if not you should.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rawker</b>!
> bah i've seen better
> 
> you do them with tables? if not you should.


Nope, tables really arn't necessary for this type of thread.

If you want anything added give me suggestions for the next game thread.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, tables really arn't necessary for this type of thread.
> ...


I like your new format.

It would be nice if you included some statistics, such as a chart comparing team points per game, rebounds, fast break points, opponent's shooting percentage, etc.

But so far this is already an improvement over our old text-only game threads.

PS: What's the deal with the Celtics not smiling for their player photos? The photographer a Knicks fan or something?

----------------------------------

Does anyone else see this as game one of the 2003/2004 season, especially considering that we are at exactly .500?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I predict:

Raps 91
Celts 83

Jalen with a nice game, 22 pts 6 assists
Vince goes off for 33


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

This is way better than SLSI's Game thread.

This is an easy win the for the Raptors.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

toronto is 0-5 in the second game of back-to-back series so far.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

now it's unfair to compare VC and Pierce since VC's got Rose


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> now it's unfair to compare VC and Pierce since VC's got Rose


how so? we were comparing them just fine when Pierce had Toine.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> how so? we were comparing them just fine when Pierce had Toine.


back then it was unfair. with Toine, you get an all-star player that could give you 20/8/5, which is something VC never had. 

before this trade, it'd be fair to compare them since they' were the only options on their team.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am happy that we finally have a player that will take real pressure off of Vince Carter. In the past years Paul Pierce had Antonie Walker, but this year Pierce is finding out how much harder it is to play with only one superstar on your team.

Hehe, Tracy McGrady must be eating himself alive right about now. Vince's team is doing pretty darn well, sixth in the East, and now Vince, for the first time ever since Tracy's departure, has another go-to guy.

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> I like your new format.
> ...


Hey I'll see how I can encorporate this format and add some stats along with it for the next gamethread.  

Also, for those who have not figured it out, you can run your mouse overtop of the players pictures and you will see their name and position.

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I want to see Rose bring down the ACC by finishing iwith 20-30 points.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

even we've improved, i still feel eerie about back-to-backs...

oh well, it's like i'll catch this game live :no:


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> back then it was unfair. with Toine, you get an all-star player that could give you 20/8/5, which is something VC never had.
> ...


yeah, Pierce is definitely walking in VC's old shoes.... getting triple teamed on a team without legit 2nd and 3rd option.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Baker's like the AD of 2000-2001, minus the strength though. still, he's not a real second option.


----------



## StartingBenchWarmer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> What do you guys think of the new styled Raptors Game Thread?


not good for newbs like me who can't put a name to the face.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, Pierce is definitely walking in VC's old shoes.... getting triple teamed on a team without legit 2nd and 3rd option.



lol, Pierce isnt as good as Carter, period.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Baker's like the AD of 2000-2001, minus the strength though. still, he's not a real second option.


Baker is better offensively than AD ever was.

Lol, at Pierce, try to be Mr. Everything. Sure when u see his 4.7 tunover per game.

LMAO!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Baker is better offensively than AD ever was.
> ...


Pierce is one of the most hardest working players in the NBA, don't mock him.

and the Baker NOW is very similar to the AD in the past.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I am thinking that it won't be normal for Vince to score 30 a game now... just beacause Rose and Marshall will want there points and Vince will give them the ball alot to.... I think he will only average 24 at the most for the rest of the season.

I was hoping for 28 a game... but i don't think that will happen... but the raptors are winning so i guess that is the only thing that matters...

Raps win 96-83.

Vince-22 
Rose 18
Marshall 15


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

VC's ppg will most likely not be in the high 20's, but his apg is looking to be around 6-8 apg


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Anyone else notice that in those pictures all the Raptors are smiling, while most of the Celtics have a grim look on their face?

:laugh:


----------



## Crippin (Oct 7, 2003)

I like the new look, very clean and shows the info needed...maybe an injury report would help too...

In any case for tonights game..check out what Pierce said

"``It's very frustrating,'' said Pierce, who has led the Celtics in scoring in 12 of their 17 games this season. ``Too many times we get stagnant on offense, a lot of guys depend on me to make a play every time down the court and it puts a lot of pressure on me. 

``I don't think we understand how to play without me,'' he added. ``I think that's going to be a key for us all year. The good teams understand how to play without their star player in the game.''


Kinda sounds like the raptors (before the trade) eh??


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, Pierce isnt as good as Carter, period.


You're an NBA newbie.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

We haven't won a 2nd game of back-to-backs in like two years... so I have my doubts. But maybe this new lineup can pull it off, especially with the fan support at home.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>StartingBenchWarmer</b>!
> 
> 
> not good for newbs like me who can't put a name to the face.


Roll your mouse over the face, and taada... the player position and name appear.


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## StartingBenchWarmer (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Roll your mouse over the face, and taada... the player position and name appear.
> ...


doh. good one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> We haven't won a 2nd game of back-to-backs in like two years... so I have my doubts. But maybe this new lineup can pull it off, especially with the fan support at home.


:yes: 

Now is the time.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Can you add Mengke Bateer's picture to the bench line-up just for the heck of it next time?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

With the lineup that Raptors now have, I think Raptors can win this game. 


90-84 to Toronto.

Rose and VC to score in mid-20s in the game.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Reported on Raptors TV.

Jalen will start at the point, and alvin will come off the bench.

I'm not sure if i like this move.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

i wanna see the fans react to our new players if either of em mess up...if i was there, n saw marshal miss every shot. i would start a chant WE WANT JYD ...i cant belive he's gone, but it was the best for our team, and i hope it'll show in the next few games, but rememba ..IT WAS ONE GAME. i doubt marshall will avergae over 27 pts per game, and i doubt he will eva have a good game like that, but hey, i hope im wrong


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Reported on Raptors TV.
> 
> Jalen will start at the point, and alvin will come off the bench.
> ...


woah woah woah, why?
alvin's been HOT lately, and who'll start at SF, plz dun tell me iz lamond..

and could u please add me to the raptors club, thx


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Reported on Raptors TV.
> 
> Jalen will start at the point, and alvin will come off the bench.
> ...


Terrible move. Alvin's been hot lately, and who's going to start the 3? Hopefully Murray, but he didn't play at all last game...

I hope this isn't true.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Vince Carter will move to the small forward tonight.


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Vince Carter will move to the small forward tonight.
> 
> 
> <FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


So I'm assuming Mo will start the 2... bad move. I say keep him coming off the bench and start Murray.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sorry, I misunderstood

Jalen will be starting at the 1, with alvin starting at the 2.

Thats what norma said earlier.


----------



## Fil (Jul 8, 2003)

chuck just said 

Rose
Williams
Carter
Marshall
Bosh


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Starting Lineup:

PG - Jalen Rose
SG - Alvin Williams
SF - Vince Carter
PF - Donyell Marshall
C - Chris Bosh


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fil</b>!
> chuck just said
> 
> Rose
> ...


Oooops :sour:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I think these are facts for Vince this season: 

- His PPG will drop drastically.
- His RPG and APG will increase drastically.
- His BPG and SPG will drop a tiny bit.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, this team is a LOT more fun to watch. nice ball movement, hitting open shots. as leo has been saying, gotta mix it up with some penetration and maybe some postup game (i'd like to see yell down there, working from the left side). VC is doing an awesome job sharing the ball with 4 assists already but he has to attack and get to the line- establish his aggressiveness early- might be a little tentative after picking up that O foul.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

JALEN is the meaning of BRICK so far.... 0-3 fg, 0-2ft... damn

Vince needs to drive more... he has 5 ast yeh but we need him to score too... i find it wierd that i am so impressed by his stats early in the gamr but when i look at Pierce they are just as good if not better.... hmmmmm


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

it is sad when Pierce has two dunks already and vince has none... when we are supposed to be a defensive team... c'mon vince they can't guard you


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> JALEN is the meaning of BRICK so far.... 0-3 fg, 0-2ft... damn
> 
> Vince needs to drive more... he has 5 ast yeh but we need him to score too... i find it wierd that i am so impressed by his stats early in the gamr but when i look at Pierce they are just as good if not better.... hmmmmm


Vince doesn't need to drive when he's hot from outside in my opinion. But when he's struggling, he should drive more.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

49-41 Raptors, 1:05 2nd Quarter. 

Raptor's total 3 point shots made has officially increased compared to past seasons.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raps 9-12 from beyond the arc.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> it is sad when Pierce has two dunks already and vince has none... when we are supposed to be a defensive team... c'mon vince they can't guard you


Man, I guess your blind because he's drived about 5 times already. And dunking isn't the only thing considered "driving." Oh well, I guess Iverson has never drived in his career because 99.8% were lay ups instead of dunks


----------



## Rawker (Jun 23, 2003)

you guys should argue in this chat room  

i'm really not that mean and i'm a nice guy


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

51 points at the half for the second straight game. Very nice and crisp passing by all the Raptors. Lonny Baxtor is a beast underneath, and just has to work on his conditioning. Jalen Rose had a nice three to increase his confedence, and I feel he is due for a breakout game very soon. A very exciting game. Lets get ready for the 2nd half!


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I think these are facts for Vince this season:
> 
> - His PPG will drop drastically.
> ...


predictions can never be facts, it's a contradiction. as for his points, compared to before the trade i see them going up- the whole team will be scoring more and he will have more space to work with on the court. 

Rebounds and assists will go up. he's a great passer and has a team that can make shots. for this team to be successful, everyone will have to rebound.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

I JUST WANNA SEE A DUNK.... RIGHT IN PP'S FACE......

HAHA... PP...LOL

sorry


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

raptors looking great on offense, though letting some very easy baskets on the other end.

vince 16 points, 6 assists, what can i say, he is flourishing with the additions of the new players.

rose 1-5, has gotten inside, his shots have looked odd, should put the ball on the floor more, especially when banks is on him. 

alvin has gotten his legs into his shot, looks good with 6 points.

donyell, quiet compared to last game, but still a force 6 points, 3 assists, 2 boards.

bosh has taken some awkward pump shots, his shot looks off lately.

baxter great energy off the bench, reminds me of a jyd, with potentially more offense.

mo-pete has been great off the bench with 12 points, i think he is best when he's not pressured on to be the 2nd, or 3rd option.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

raps need to pick it up on defense. we're giving them WAY too many easy buckets. the rotations aren't getting there fast enough. 

i officially love baxter. he's got a nose for those boards eh? 

Bosh shooting a bit too much. with this team it's all about position and moving without the basketball. needs some work on his hook too. 

jalen started off boarding nicely. guy has to hit his FTs. 

we're going to get punished inside by the west.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh, and fast breaking after made buckets? how much do you love that?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> predictions can never be facts, it's a contradiction. as for his points, compared to before the trade i see them going up- the whole team will be scoring more and he will have more space to work with on the court.
> ...


Right.... How about I said those ARE facts instead of predicting the facts?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

celtec on a 13-1 run.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Damn, the Raptors are horrible in containing big leads. They were leading by 15, and now their leading by 2: 63-61 Raptors, 5:30 3rd Quarter


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Carter is nowhere to be found...???? Vince your the leaderr take us to the promise land

Rose is starting to heat up


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors set a franchise record with Sixteen 3's! They have also hit 100! 2nd of the season!


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

100-83 Raps. 3:33 in fourth quarter! 

Yo! 16 threes? WTF? These are the Raptors?? OMG!! And they're last in the league in scoring??  

"The Dallas Mavericks are disguised in Raptor uniforms!"---Leo Rautins! :laugh:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> Carter is nowhere to be found...???? Vince your the leaderr take us to the promise land


OMG, thats like the most ..... Pfft, I don't wanna say it. Stop singling out Carter and saying he should be taking us to the promise land. Team work wins games and Vince is dishing instead of shooting right now and I'm happy with what he's doing.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

Shut up he is on my fantasy team and i need points...
EDIT

PERSONAL ATTACKS LIKE THIS WON'T BE TOLERATED.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors win 105-95. Put that current finishing starting five with a few minutes and the Celtics would be in this one. 

Are you kidding me? Vince's stats are 21 points, 5 rebounds, TEN assists 2 steals 1 block.

Paul nearly got a triple double with 23 Points, 9 Rebounds, 9 Assists. 

But stats don't matter, and Vince doesn't need to get huge stats.... 1/21/2, as the Raptors win with the team effort.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Even though we're winning, I'd like to see Carter get more points.

Great game.

105 points, 17 threes, we finally set a good franchise record 

carter, great game, but only 5 points in second half i believe.

rose, had a good game, cannot be seen in the stats, i hope for him to have a breakout game soon.

marshall, bosh make a great combonation, two great games from them.

alvin williams has definetly got his shot back, he's doing great at the 2 guard.

mo-pete was great off the bench today with 15 points, i think i'd rather him then murray coming off the bench.

baxter, i think he's going to be a very good player. he's very much like jyd, and the fans love him already


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Right.... How about I said those ARE facts instead of predicting the facts?


sorry buddy, calling them facts doesn't make them facts.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> Shut up he is on my fantasy team and i need points...
> Your a little ***** shut the fuk up


:laugh: Funny when you say VINCE needs to control this game when his TEAMMATES helped him win this.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Raptors are not just a good team now, but great. They are the most exciting team in the eastern conference to watch right now. In my opinion, our next goal is to get home court advantage in the playoffs.


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> sorry buddy, calling them facts doesn't make them facts.


Is This a fact that I should take into consideration? 

"Your a little ***** shut the fuk up"


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> The Raptors are not just a good team now, but great. They are the most exciting team in the eastern conference to watch right now. In my opinion, our next goal is to get home court advantage in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> <FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


Well I'm sorry Skywalker if I say this is a fact: The Raptors are making the playoffs.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Is This a fact that I should take into consideration?
> ...


Why do you insult other posters?..... Moderators should warn you..........


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you insult other posters?..... Moderators should warn you..........
> ...


Huh? That quote was from the 1/21/2 user.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

EXCITING BASKETBALL FROM THE RAPTORS!!!!!!!

great night moving and shooting the ball. now i want to see more movement without the ball, getting some shots going to the hoop. that'll come as these players learn to play together a little more. 

i'd like to see vince score 30 too but you can't argue with results. another huge assist night for carter. 

rose completely changes the tempo of our team. pushing the ball, making good decisions in the half court. i love it.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B> BOXSCORE: </B>

http://www.nba.com/games/20031203/BOSTOR/boxscore.html


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? That quote was from the 1/21/2 user.


?????


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

"exciting" and the "eastern conference" shouldn't be in the same sentence. If the raps are the most exciting i wonder which team is the 2nd. Ron Artest and his pacers? yeah maybe when he was still throwing stuff at people like last year.....


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>seifer0406</b>!
> "exciting" and the "eastern conference" shouldn't be in the same sentence. If the raps are the most exciting i wonder which team is the 2nd. Ron Artest and his pacers? yeah maybe when he was still throwing stuff at people like last year.....


Oh, so should I say the Raptors are the most exciting in the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION? :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well I guess everyone's mistaken - Donyell Marshall's the Raptors' new 2nd scoring option! And having seen some of Rose's games in Chicago, I never knew he can be so unselfish! Raptors are looking reaaaaaaal good, esp. w/ Big Bosh Man improving game by game


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, so should I say the Raptors are the most exciting in the NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION? :laugh:


calling them good in the East is enough, don't go farther


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> EXCITING BASKETBALL FROM THE RAPTORS!!!!!!!
> 
> great night moving and shooting the ball. now i want to see more movement without the ball, getting some shots going to the hoop. that'll come as these players learn to play together a little more.
> ...


well, VC is putting up helper stats like first rate PGs.... and it's likely that number will fall off, but in turn translate to more points for VC as other teams realize leaving Marsh, Rose, Alvin, Bosh (rest of the starting line up) as well as Peterson wide open to double and/or triple team VC on his every touch isnt exactly a good idea..


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

That's one of the weirdest games I've ever seen. Nobody seemed to be able to hit from inside except maybe bosh, but they were making 3's after 3's.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I just like the fact that the Raps can go play anyone and have a chance to win.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Incredible game. One of a kind. I doubt we'll ever see the Raptors play quite like that again. Very strange game.

Donyell needs new shoes! The red dipped-toes look is repugnant. Someone get that man some straight black kicks, 'cause those Bulls shoes are uuuuuuuugly.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Donyell needs new shoes! The red dipped-toes look is repugnant. Someone get that man some straight black kicks, 'cause those Bulls shoes are uuuuuuuugly.


Haha, I noticed his shoes when he was at the free throw line. Those are shoes for clowns, yes those clowns in a circus.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Well I guess everyone's mistaken - Donyell Marshall's the Raptors' new 2nd scoring option! And having seen some of Rose's games in Chicago, I never knew he can be so unselfish! Raptors are looking reaaaaaaal good, esp. w/ Big Bosh Man improving game by game


Marsh's number will come down, probably to around 17-18.... Rose's will rise to about about 15-17ppg instead of 20ppg, understandable given his role as the starting PG... 

VC's stats will go up across the board too... assists (duh), points, rebounds (now that's he's playing small forward), and his field goal percentage...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

<B>GAME RECAP:</B>
http://www.nba.com/games/20031203/BOSTOR/recap.html


<FONT FACE="Verdana" SIZE="1"><B>SLASHER</B></FONT>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Postgame quotes*

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/quotes_031203.html

"That’s the damnedest exhibition of shooting I’ve ever seen in my life. " - Jim O'Brien


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

he's lying, when they had antoine walker there were some games (rarely) when everything was falling for Walker and Pierce.


----------

